# Ultra-Light Travel Tripod Suggestions



## Rmafive (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am in the market for a super-light travel tripod that I can easily stow in my luggage on trips and might actually use (my other tripod is pretty huge and heavy). After my research I am now interested in the Sirui T-1205X travel tripod:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/822142-REG/Sirui_BSRT1205_T_1205X_5_Section_Carbon_Fiber.html

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with any of these Sirui tripods, the reviews seem pretty good for this one. If you have any other suggestions, I'm looking at around no more than $300 and I shoot generally with a 6D and 24-105mm lens. Thanks!


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultra-Light Travel Tripod, Sirui?*

Do you need a load capacity of 22 lbs? 

If not, have a look at Cullmann Nanomax series.


----------



## moocowe (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultra-Light Travel Tripod, Sirui?*

I have had the T-1005X aluminium version for a couple of years, and use it frequently. I find I take a tripod with me a lot more than I used to, because even the aluminium version is light enough and the case is pretty decent too.

For me, the CF version wasn't substantially lighter to justify the extra cost. 1.0kg vs 0.8kg according to Sirui.

I paired it with a Manfrotto 494RC2 ballhead, just because I already have RC2 plates for my other tripod.

Works fine with a 5D3 and Sigma 35mm 1.4, which weigh more than your 6D and 24-105.
I have used it with the 5D3 and 70-200 IS II, and although that's probably not recommended, it's better than nothing if you need it.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultra-Light Travel Tripod, Sirui?*

Make sure you try it first. Most of the ultralights are pretty shaky stuff. I have the Gitzo GK1580TQR5, which is very small and light, but every setup requires special attention.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultra-Light Travel Tripod, Sirui?*

I owned one... very well made, quite light. Set up is easy, quite ergonomical. I love it. The only thing I miss form the Manfrotto it replaced was not being able to tilt the center shaft 90 degrees for macro work... but there are ways to get that done... 

Setting it up is easier than the manfrotto, you can unscrew the collapsed leg (4 screws) with one hand and left gravity drop all legs smoothly. Again the Fit and finish is quite good for a newer brand.


----------



## moocowe (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultra-Light Travel Tripod, Sirui?*



dilbert said:


> How tall are you?



Good point. The Sirui T-1205X is very short, even with the centre column extended.


----------



## BoneDoc (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultra-Light Travel Tripod, Sirui?*

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=sirui+t-025x&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ta

This is what I have, and for your setup, it'll work fine. I've had 6D with 24-70 L II, and it's solid with this (as long as you hand weights on the bottom). 

at 1.5 lbs, it's really, REALLY light, so much so that you can take it anywhere and not worry about it. it'll take ARCA style plates. It has pan AND swivel.

The height will limit some composition options, but still better than nothing.

I also ended up getting a bigger one that will to up to 70" or so, but it weighs around 3 lbs.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultra-Light Travel Tripod, Sirui?*

You could also take a look at the carbon fiber MeFOTO tripods at www.mefoto.com. Some of them are taller than the one you were looking at and they come with a ball head and a nice case as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultra-Light Travel Tripod, Sirui?*



Albi86 said:


> Do you need a load capacity of 22 lbs?



Load capacities can be misleading. For some makers, if you go over or even get close to the capacity, the tripod is quite unstable, leg locks may slip, etc. Other makers are quite conservative, like the RRS TQC-14 with a 25 lb load rating, which can support the weight of an adult guy (like RRS' owner Joe, or like me since I couldn't resist trying it myself  ).



moocowe said:


> The Sirui T-1205X is very short, even with the centre column extended.



I consider a center column to be "for emergency use only." Raising the center column adds a significant amount of instability, partially negating the reason you were using a tripod in the first place. With the center column down, a non-gripped body on that tripod will put the viewfinder at about 4 feet off the ground. Personally, I'd look for a taller tripod.


----------



## lescrane (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultra-Light Travel Tripod, Sirui?*

I have an Oben. You can search B&H for Oben and you'll see dozens of models in carbon fiber, varying by # of leg sections, max and min. height.

Of course, Sirui, Oben, etc may be all the same w/diff. branding.

These ultra lights are great for packing away and traveling but they are more like 3 legged monopods than tripods....it's a utility. I would not leave 4lbs of equipment on it w/o having my hand on it, and you still need to watch ultra slow shutter speeds..not as steady as a rock, but has its purpose.


----------



## tiger82 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultra-Light Travel Tripod, Sirui?*

Remember that your total tripod weight includes the head that you have to buy separately. You can get a 1.8lb tripod and add a 4.4 lb head which negates the tripod's light weight.


----------



## Rmafive (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultra-Light Travel Tripod, Sirui?*

Thanks for the suggestions! I'm not too tall, about 5'9", but I do recognize that the Sirui's (at least the travel one's) are short. But I figure that I already have a tripod that reaches above 60", so I was looking more for portability than great height. The MeFOTO tripod also looks like a good option, so I'll have to check that out as well.


----------



## tiger82 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultra-Light Travel Tripod, Sirui?*

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1011780&Q=&is=REG&A=details

I travel with this when I want to go light on vacation, 10 lb capacity and 2.6lbs total including ball head. When I am working, I take my Induro carbon composite CT014 with either the ball head from the traverse or the Induro 5 way panhead.


----------



## Rmafive (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultra-Light Travel Tripod, Sirui?*

Now I changed my mind and I think I'm going to go with the MeFOTO Roadtrip. It is only slightly larger when folded than the Sirui, but has a much higher maximum height with and without using the center column. Now my question is whether I should go with Carbon Fiber or Aluminum. The Carbon Fiber weighs 3.1 pounds, while the aluminum weighs 3.6 pounds and the price difference is $140. Do you think it is worth it to go with the Carbon Fiber for 1/2 pound difference?

Heres a link: http://www.mefoto.com/products/roadtrip.aspx#Specifications


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultra-Light Travel Tripod, Sirui?*



Rmafive said:


> The Carbon Fiber weighs 3.1 pounds, while the aluminum weighs 3.6 pounds and the price difference is $140. Do you think it is worth it to go with the Carbon Fiber for 1/2 pound difference?



I guess only you can decide if the differences are worth the cost, given your budget. I will say that a lighter weight is not the only difference with carbon fiber - CF is more effective at damping vibrations than aluminum. Also, aluminum is a good thermal conductor (which is why my Calphalon cookware is made of it), whereas CF is a poor thermal conductor – that means if you're using the tripod in cold weather, the aluminum will feel very cold, the CF will be more comfortable to hold without gloves.


----------



## alexturton (Jan 27, 2014)

Three legged thing Brian. With airhead (arcs Swiss compatible). Wonderful tripod for all use. Super light and compact. Plus a leg comes off for use as a monopod


----------



## mingyuansung (Jan 28, 2014)

So please report back your experience if you happen to buy MeFoto. I am also interested in that brand. Thanks.


----------



## xps (Jan 28, 2014)

I recommend the Sirui TX-2204 with the E-20 ball head. Arca-swiss comatible. carbon.
Own it for a few month, using it nearly every day in the last weeks. 
Going skiing or ski tours in South Tyrol an the Swiss Alps, every pound you do not have to carry is an good one...
The Tripod is about 144cm extended, with the 7d and grip or the 5D3 in eye height (I am 178cm tall). High enough. And the Head and the tripod is only about 1,7 kg. The head is very good. Keeps the 5D3+Grip+300mm 2.8 + 1,4x in every position.


----------



## xps (Jan 28, 2014)

MeFOTO Roadtrip: Hmmmm. This tripod looks the same like one of the Sirui Series ... Could this be?
http://www.sirui.eu/de/produkte/dreibeinstative/t0x-serie/


----------



## Rmafive (Jan 29, 2014)

xps said:


> MeFOTO Roadtrip: Hmmmm. This tripod looks the same like one of the Sirui Series ... Could this be?
> http://www.sirui.eu/de/produkte/dreibeinstative/t0x-serie/



Actually, the Mefoto tripods should be fairly similar to Benro's products, since Benro owns the Mefoto brand. Sirui must have added different colors in their products after Mefoto did (thought their tripods does look different)! I'll definitely report back with my experiences on Mefoto. I'm leaning towards the CF Roadtrip, but the CF Globetrotter may also be an option. The mefoto's seem to be highly reviewed everywhere, so I'm hoping for the best!


----------

